

Show HN: Taking on the Freight Industry with Freightify - bluehat
http://www.freightify.com/

======
pg_bot
I am the founder of freightify, if you have any questions feel free to ask me
here or send me an email.

------
bluehat
every time he says "load" I snicker like a middle schooler

